# Ciro kickboard monster offroad magura



## SoundVibration (23. Januar 2011)

Hej hej, abends beim Festival oder Bikerennen im Camp noch zu den Nachbarn oder in die Pizzeria in Riva? Ohne Bike (Diebstahlgefahr) aber standesgemäß? Easy, schaut Euch das Teil hier an  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280620146326#ht_973wt_1141

Wer bei Google folgende Begriffe Ciro + Dragster + Precision Mechanics eingibt,  findet im Ciro Shop sofort alle Details zu dem coolsten Stück Kickboard / Cityroller der Geschichte.
Das inzwischen wieder aufgelegte Modell Dragster ist der seitenscheitel-gekämmte und mit nur einer Scheibenbremse ausgestattete Onroad-Bruder des hier zur Ersteigerung angebotenen Offroad-Burschen Ciro Monster mit zwei Scheibenbremsen.
Der Hersteller Ciro bietet sowohl Ersatzteile als auch Tuningteile (z.B. Lenkungsdämpfer für die Reduktion von Schwingungen im Lenkungssystem bei höchsten Geschwindigkeiten im Downhill).
Neben der hochpräzisen CNC-Fräsung aus dem Vollen, den edlen und hochfesten Materialien noch ein paar Namen, die für High End stehen und an einem Kickboard nicht vermutet werden.
Race Face ! Extrem weiche Griffe und Inbegriff von Freeride und Downhill und Qualität in der Mountainbike Szene.
Magura ! Hydraulische Doppelscheiben-Bremsen auf Basis der Magura Clara vom deutschen / schwäbischen Qualitätshersteller,  Bremsbeläse sind top.
Festo ! Thermisch und mechanisch hoch belastbare Hydraulikleitung von DEM deutschen Qualitätshersteller im Bereich Hydraulik und Pneumatik
Doppelgriffstange mit fester Arritierung, spielfrei, kein Vergleich zu den asiatischen Billigteilen am Markt, die die Firma CIRO mit Plagiaten und Preisverfall erleiden musste.  
Monster Bereifung mit griffigem Profil (weiche Mischung für optimalen Grip auch im Nassen) mit ABEC 5 Lagern.
Federstabilisatoren an der Vorderrädern.
Aufgrund der Zwillingsbereifung hinten samt doppelter Magura Scheibenbremse und der High End CNC gefrästen  Standplatte aus hochfester Aluminiumlegierung ALU5015 ist das Board für Gelände, Downhill und bis 100 kg Körpergewicht zugelassen!


----------



## SoundVibration (26. Januar 2011)

Kurzer Nachtrag: Große hochaufgelöste Bilder (deutlich mehr zu sehen als im Angebot) gibt es gerne bei mir auf Nachfrage. Es wurde gefragt, ob Schäden vorhanden sind: Außer paar Mini-(!)-Kratzern unten am Hauptprofil, links am Lenkerstopfen und etwas abgeplatzem Lack unter der Abstellfläche für den Kick-Fuß ist das Teil quasi ohne Gebrauchsspuren. Fragen auch via PN, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

